# My tanned satin litter day 3



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_0993.jpg

Im can't wait to see how these turn out they are the product off chocolate satin tanned x satin fawn


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

aww a pile of pink cuties


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

there looking good and chunky so thats a good start!


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

PPVallhunds said:


> there looking good and chunky so thats a good start!


Just goes to show how important it is to cull the numbers to a better size, i can't believe how much quicker they are growing
this time there are 7, i thought that i might have missed some males but they all seem to be female.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

im allways like that, i double check when the fur comes in then kick myself for any ive messexed lol


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

dont forget updated pics


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

andypandy29us said:


> dont forget updated pics


Very true Andy, pics to follow lol


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_0996.jpg

This was day 4, you can see that they will be tan as the line can be seen from top to belly


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are so cute i think i might start breeding once the home situation is sorted ....


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

andypandy29us said:


> they are so cute i think i might start breeding once the home situation is sorted ....


I use to do it when i was younger and started again around 3 months ago, its full of ups and downs but i really enjoy
it, you just have to always have a plan and keep track of everything


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I think i can cope with the planning and tracking as i work in a school and plan and track all the special needs children in the school .... lol it cant be too much harder lol ... and i get good holidays so plenty of time to spend with the mice .....  ... I think I have plenty of spare note books and pens x x x


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

andypandy29us said:


> I think i can cope with the planning and tracking as i work in a school and plan and track all the special needs children in the school .... lol it cant be too much harder lol ... and i get good holidays so plenty of time to spend with the mice .....  ... I think I have plenty of spare note books and pens x x x


Sounds like you going to enjoy then, when you thinking of starting?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

probably not for another 12 months so that will give me time to get the house sorted re decorated and all traces of the ex removed lol .... then ill build up my cages and resources then ill get the mice


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

andypandy29us said:


> probably not for another 12 months so that will give me time to get the house sorted re decorated and all traces of the ex removed lol .... then ill build up my cages and resources then ill get the mice


Sounds like a plan, a new start can be just what you need somtimes.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

yes im looking forward to it ... the ex doesnt like the mouse smell so i make sur i dont clean them till after he has been to collect my daughter at the weekends so they are at their smelliest lol .... very petty i know ... but it makes me smile to see him grimace lol


----------

